# follies



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey
i had my scan after a week on menopur and of my follies they said that my left side are on the small side but my right is looking much better. they didnt mention in total how many i have etc but he did call out about 5 readings from each side and for the left were calling out 10,s etc and for the right between 12 and 15. 
im abit confused and prob should of asked but i was wondering what size is a good follie? 
i need to go back friday for another scan when they will decide which day i have egg collection on next week, she also said she would explain things better friday, meaning the scan so just abit worried incase i dont many eggs, im just  they grow more over next two days.
can anyone advise on sizes etc which are good for collection?

thanks
emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am only on my 1st cycle so can only give you advice I have been given, but think by the sounds of it they are great size!!

Mine are smaller less than 5mms on left side and 8mms right side and have been gven a date of 18th November for my EC.

Think (not sure though) that they need to be a minimum of 15mms so mine have a way to go yet, I've been told to eat at least 60g protein, have a hot water bottle on my stomach, eat brazil nuts and drink plenty water!

Hope this helps   and good luck for tomorrow!

Tez
x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks tez

hopefully tomorrow will be better!! thy dont really tell me much and dont seem very approachable to ask things, its a quick hello, scan then bye lol 
im just getting anxious about being put to sleep for the EC collection!! They only really tell me when my next appointment and thats all i seem know!! ive found so much info and advice in here its a fantastic website to support us all

hopefully yours will be growing fine and it will all be done in no time!!    
thanks
emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

I had my first monitoring scan yesterday and was also confused!
I had one 13mm follicle on the right, one 11mm on the left and then lots of little ones, which she said might go crazy - not sure if that means i'm at risk of ohss, she was also talking about delaying my EC for a week.

hope you get on well with tomorrows scan, i'm going for another scan sat

Miche x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Its all a bit confusing they don't really tell u what the size etc means, but presuming I must be ok as they have booked EC!

I honestly think u will both be ok your follies seem bigger than mine and they only put my date back by 2 days!

My next scan isn't til tuesday so as I type I'm sitting with a glass of milk and hot water bottle haha anything to try n get them to grow!!!

Hope you both do well on ur scans 

x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey
i went back today and they said i had plenty of follies but they not ready yet. my ones on left side are between 8-11 and my right side 10-14 they said they should be 18 so i need go back again on monday for another scan!! so hopefully they will grow abit over weekend now


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

That's great! Sounds like your follies are growing nicely  
I'm going back for my second monitoring scan this morning, after 9 days on Gonal-f  - have had a fairly constant dull ache, bit like AF, so hoping that is a sign mine are growing as they should too.
Good luck for your scan on Monday
x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck Miche let me know what happens!!

And good luck for Monday Emma got my fingers crossed for both of you    

My scan not til tue I'm   my follies have been growing, I've been getiing a little bit of dull ache especially wen I pee? Don't know if thats normal, I had left sided ache before my 1st scan and thats the side that my eggs weren't growin as much so I don't knowwhat to think!

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanx Tez.
All went well, the follies seem to be growing nicely now , am going back for another scan Monday but hopefully having EC thurs 18th - maybe same day as you!
It's all getting very exciting now - but scary too!

sending lots of   to you for tues - i'm sure it will go well
x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey tez and miche

hope your scans go ok this week coming. ive been with my hot water bottle this weekend and pineapple juice trying to improve things. i got a dull ache in my left side last week and thats the side mine were not growing aswell !! i think when egg collection is done i might be able to relax alittle until transfer cos thats whats making me abit anxious at the mo.
fingers crossed for you both they everything works out fine!!   
im wondering if im successful whether twins may be on the horizon as im a twin, my mums a twin and my grandmas sister had twins!! lol 

all the best and plenty of    

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Emma and Tez,

Hoping all our scans go well over the next couple of days    
Sounds like a high chance of twins for you Emma!
Looking forward to hearing how you both get on 

Miche x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck for both of your scans today hope you both have loads of big follies    

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow, my scan is 1st thing in the morning so no waiting around!

xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all, hope you don’t mind if I join you. I’ve just got back from my 7 day scan. It is confusing isn’t it? I’ve not heard anything before about hot water bottles, or pineapple juice! 

They found 4 follicles on one side (between 17 and 22), but only 2 on the other (also very small - 7 and 10). I have no idea what this means. Tez, like you I’ve had more pain on the side with fewer and smaller follicles! It looks like they will move ERC forwards and do it this Friday (19th) rather than waiting until Monday. DH thinks it’s because they’ve written the one side off and just want to catch the others before they pop. Bless him and his kind words of support... They said to keep on the same dosage of Gonal. Jeez, I hope this is enough!!!


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Chadwick

Its horrible, not knowing what is right and where you stand, all I got told was that I wasn't responding well and to wait for a call for the next step, then they said EC 18th Nov I was so elated I hadn't been cancelled etc I forgot to ask questions!

I'm sure that will be fine though, as others have said its not quality not quantity and your others may catch up by then, Isaw somewhere that follies grow 1-3mm per day!

I think follies need to be at least 18mm.....someone correct me if I'm wrong, so ur bigger ones sound fine!

Hope all goes well  

Tez

xxx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

well what a day!! had my scan and they said i may have mild OHSS as i have 10 eggs onmy left and 12 on my right sized between 11-22!! they wondered why ive not felt ill!! lol anyway i have my egg collection on wed at 11.45am so need to take my final inection at 11.45pm tonight!! getting nervous now  
anyway what concerns me is that they said if it progresses i might have to feeze all the emryos i get until my ovaries are back to normal so im    that things calm down. they also mentioned maybehaving a blasto which i dont mind as its higher pregnancy rate with that but def only will be putting 1 back if everything works out

hope your both doing ok!!
sending you lots of    

emma


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey chadwick

they told me 18mm is the size they are wanting them to be and i heard hot water bottle is good for eggs and pineapple juice good for getting the lining more healthy and can help implantation?? i been doing it just in case lol
its suprising how quickly they grow in the space of a few days so dont worry  

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Emma and Tez, and welcome Chadwick  

Emma, glad your scan went well,  I'm   your ohss doesn't progress so you don't have to have all your embies frozen.

Had my scan this morning, i've got about 15 follies on one side and 10 on the other, all 12-17mm, plus still even more that are smaller, but the smaller ones aren't likely to be big enough. Got one of 27mm! But that will be past it!
Have taken my last Gonal-f tonight and have my trigger shot tomorrow night, ready for egg collection on Thurs.
Had to have another blood test (to check oestrogen levels) as they are concerned that I may still over stimulate, if levels are high then I've got to go back tomorrow to pick up a tablet to take. They are also only going to give me a half dose of the trigger injection, regardless of the blood test result, hope it triggers enough!  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Tez

Miche x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I was getting really worried about it. I hope the 8-10mm side have grown a bit by toimorrow. 

Tez, hope the scan went okay today. 
Emmielou – thinking of you tomorrow!!! 
Pinkmiche – good luck for Thursday! Sounds like you have lots of very healthy follies!


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All

Had my scan today and all fine!! Phew! Got all 7 follies that are perfect and more that may catch up by egg collection on Thursday!

Thats great news about both ur scans, sounds like things may work out for us after all!   that all stays ok with both of you with overstimmulation/OHSS

Keeps me updated, I'll let you know how my EC goes! Looks like your in the same day as me Miche!

Good luck for tomorrow Emma   

Chadwick hope all goes ok with you scan, keep positive its so hard not to be. I've been on a downer since my last scan and now I'm over the moon thing are ok!

Sometimes I think its the way things can be worded to you, the nurse made me feel bad but the consultant today has put me at ease so much

Tez

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

How exciting, sounds like we're all progressing nicely  

Emma, good luck for tomorrow. Hope your egg collection goes well. 

Tez, really good results from your scan today then, we'll both be having our EC on Thursday then. Just the pregnyl to have tonight and then no jabs tomorrow -yay! Are you having sedation or a general?
I'm having a general, the clinic said they prefer to do generals, so I'm going with that, not too worried about it. Looking forward to having some time off work, am in tomorrow and then off til after the 2ww.

Chadwick, let us know how your scan went today

  

x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I know Iam getting so excited now! Take my pregnyl at 8pm then drug free woo hoo!!

I've gota go in for 8.30am Thursday and I'm havin sedation   hope its ok heard a few different stories some good some bad!

I'm the same as you got thursday n fri off then I'm off for 2wks....gona put my feet up and do nowt haha!!

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hope the pregnyl goes ok, mines not til 10.15 this evening.
I'm going in for 7.30 on Thursday, with the procedure at 9.15.

Can't wait to have a couple of weeks rest, working my way through the sky plus box, and catching up with people - will prob be here every five mins too, worrying!
xx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

good luck for thursday girls, hope everything goes ok. i had to take my pregnyl at 11.45pm last night lol i like an early night so had to set the alarm lol was ok though and no side effects
been nice today having no injections!!
  to you both and hopefully will let you know how it goes tomorrow. im really anxious and i know it sounds daft but its the being put to sleep that worries me!!

emma


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Wishing tez and Pinkmich soooo much good luck for tomorrow!!!    
Emmielou - hope today went well!  

My scan was much better today - they found 10 follies, and 7 of them are over 18mm! The 8mm and 10mm ones have grown to a whopping 18 and 20mm in just 2 days!

I'm now set for EC on Friday morning


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats great news from your scan Chadwick   Hope your trigger shot goes ok tonight - didn't have any side effects from mine, took longer than i thought to mix up tho!

Emma, hope you're feeling ok after your egg collection   and hoping they got a nice lot of healthy eggs

I nearly ended up in tears as I left work this afternoon, think it was all sinking in and becoming a reality as to how important the next 2-3 weeks are! lol!

Tez, guess we all set now for our EC tomorrow    

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

heygirls,

egg collection went fine today dont know i worked myself up so much cos its not that bad. mild period pain for half an hour and feel fine now.
well -got 22 eggs!! so just   that they are mature enough to fertilise and they fertilise well tonight. they are going to ring me tomorrow with an update and may do et on sat or monday. i need to take another drug for 8 days so i dont get any side effects from over stimulating etc but other than that fingers crossed everything is ok.
good luck to all of you for tomorrow im sending you lots of       that everyhting works out for all of us

take care
emmielou


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Emma,

That's great news, wow 22 eggs! 
Glad your feeling ok, fingers crossed you get good news from tomorrows phonecall   

Miche x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Emma thats great news   can't believe u have so many follies   they all get fertilised!!!

Chadwick thats great news about ur scan, I've felt a little bad from my trigger shot....well could be the stress of it all like but felt a bit quesy all day!!

Eeeee Miche I can't believe it's tomorrow, it hasn't sunk in with me yet just can't believe it's finally here!

Well good luck to everyone, I'm off to have a long soak n chill out in prep for tomorrow haha!!

Tez

xxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys

Just got back from EC and wasn't too bad! In a bit of pain now like but nothing unbearable and sedation was good 

Only managed to get 6 eggs which is a bit diappointing but hey better than nothing!

Hope all is well with everone

xxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Well, had my egg collection, got 12 eggs, but so many follicles that they going to treat for  OHSS. Got to start a daily tablet (can't remember name now) and hopefully if OHSS doesn't progress they will still be able to do a transfer - just got to wait for that all important phonecall tomorrow. They def want to wait to do day 5 transfer now if they can.

Good news from your collection Tez - six is a good number.
Emma, hope you had good news today, and Chadwick hope your egg collection goes well tomorrow

x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey tez and miche

you both got a good number of eggs so fingers crossed you hear good news tomorrow.

they rang this morn to say out of the 22 they got only 10 were mature enough to use, and out of the 10 only 5 fertilised. fingers crossed they stay ok til tomorrow         as they are ringing with a progress report and if all is well will do transfer sat.

miche im being treated for that too are you taking cabergoline? im on them and have do a daily fluid chart of input and output etc had niggly pains today but nothing too major

hope your both ok
emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Girls

Miche   that all goes well for you hope u don't have too long to wait for phonecall

Emma thats great 5 is a good number!! Good luck 2moro    

Chadwick good luck today have my fingers crossed all goes well!!

Had my call this morning and I was in total shock all 6 of my eggs fertilised   gota go bk for ET Sunday morning!!! Don't think I get a progress report, would help me stop worrying I'm just   all ok til Sunday    

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Yes Emma, it is that medication.
Had my phone call, they attempted icsi on 10 eggs, but wasnt very straight forward, but two have fertilised, bit disappointed, but two is better than none. Am waiting now to hear if their going to do a day 2 or 3 transfer, think waiting til day 5 has gone out the window.
Am still in a bit of discomfort, but not too bad.

Hope you all get the news you're waiting for. Tez just got your update - thats great news about them all fertilising

Miche x


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Me again!

Still waiting to hear whether transfer is tomorrow or Sunday, trying to be a bit more positive!

Anyway, as they are likely to have used all our frozen sperm, am wondering if we should push for both embies to be transferred? what do you think?

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi miche

two is def a positive!! i think the worse thing in all this process has been waiting to find out bout the fertilisation!! ive felt sick with nerves.i personally would go for both in think it depends how you feel about a multiple birth. im a twin and my mum is and twins run strong in the family so i dont really feel it as daunting
ive got my ET tomorrow at 11.40am, all fine have been fine through the night so we will see. just got a sicknote for the week as work are being bit funny with time off.
have you gone bloated and really tender? i have this last day or so. started the pesseries this morning too. im also struggling to drink all the fluids i need to!!

hope you hear something soon about when it happens

emma


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

tez  - thats good news about the fertilisation!! i hate waiting im very impatient lol but sunday will be here in no time!! let us know how you get on!!

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

Have spoke to the clinic again, am going in for ET 10.30 on sunday, so day 3 transfer. They are still keen to do a single ET with whichever is looking strongest when it comes to it.

Really don't know what to do, stick with one or push for two. They did say yesterday that the risk of the OHSS worsening would be greater if I became pregnant with twins.

Abdo is quite bloated and tender, not so bad if I just sit still! 
Good luck for your ET tomorrow Emma


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ooh, that's a tricky one. I think I'd be tempted to ask really nicely for 2, but I reckon dh would play it more cautiously. I really don't know... We only had EC today, so haven't had to make that decision yet and I'm probably not the best person to comment.
We got 7 eggs and are now just waiting for the call tomorrow.
Hope everyone else is ok. I'll message properly tomorrow when I'm feeling less drunk


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey girls

well just back from ET!! when we got there only 2 embryos where at the level of development to implant or freeze, so after discussing it we decided to have 2 put in as i was worried that the other might not survive the freezing process. they are going to keep on one other and if it progresses today they may freeze it but will let us know.
so im thinking       that we have some good new in 2 weeks!! im   that 1 if not both do well.

good luck with your transfers tomoz hope all goes well and im sending you     

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Emma, thats great you got two embies transferred - so exciting. lots of     that they behave themselves and settle in nicely now! Lol! You're officially on your two week wait now!

Tez, good luck for your transfer tomorrow.   we both got some good embies to transfer

Chadwick, hope you got good news this morning from your phonecall 

xx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Tez and Pinkmiche, hope today goes well! Are you spending the rest of the week with your feet up?
So Emmielou, you're now officially on 2ww? - it's scary how fast it goes once you actually get started isnt it?!

We're provisionally set for transfer tomorrow morning - but they may call up to postpone it until Wednesday depending on how they've developed over the weekend.  We had our phonecall yesterday and of the 7 eggs, 5 had fertilitised. Phew, one more hurdle over!

How many did you all transfer in the end?
Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiya

Sorry I havn't been on for a  couple days my internets is down so ATM I am at my mothers using hers!

Emma thats great you have gone with 2 thats what I have done due to the fact my friend who went through ivf was pregnant with twins but lost one  

Miche hope all is going well now.....so exciting!!

Chadwick 5 is a great number!

I had 2 lovely 8 cell embies put bk in this morning!! So weird I don't feel pregnant haha, just on cloud 9   they stay

Good Luck all


xxx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey tez

glad everything went ok and you also had two put in!! im   it all works out. im still bit bloated from egg collection and bit tender but other than that feel fine. i do feel sick in the night thou but think thats from either the drugs im taking for my over stimulation or from the pesseries?

keep us updated on your 2 ww ive been chilling with my duvet for last few days will prob start moving around more tomorrow. need ring and get a date for a pregnancy blood test tomorrow too

chadwick- wed will soon come round congratulations on your embies!! your right it has flown by..you wait so long for treatment and then its over so quickly!! hopefully with positive results for us all

             for us all!!!

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey girls,

Sounds like your all progressing nicely!

I'm back from transfer, went with one strong 8 cell embie in the end, they were reluctant to do two due to the OHSS, so just   and   that all our embies stay put now.

Good news was though that they do still have 2 vials of DH sperm left (only used 1) so if it doesn't work out we do get another chance, not that we're thinking that way!      all the way

Good luck Chadwick for your transfer, mon or weds, then we'll all be on our two week wait

xx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, we're all pretty much at the same time then? Scary! I know this post has nothing to do with follies, but Iwas wondering if you were told anything about things you should/shouldn't do between EC and ET and beyond? When I had EC they were running behind schedule, so I didn't get chance to speak with anyone. Did they say anything to you about baths?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey chadwick

all they said to me was to make sure i have plenty of fluids and make sure if my urine output doesnt match my fluid intake to let them know. i noticed on the sheet it said to start the pessaries on the fri morn (i had collection wed morn) so i asked them and they said my hospital should have told me but they hadnt so they had to explain.

i even went back to work day after until transfer. just relax and tke it easy i am still really tender and bloated but they didnt seem too concerned yest. im not sure bout baths cos your allowed hot water bottles etc until transfer so cant be that bad as long as it isnt too hot.

im still having pineapple juice as read on here its good for lining and implantation etc

emma


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi girls -sorry to gate crash!  I am due to have EC on Weds.  I was told no hot baths, shower or douche on the day of EC but not too sure about day of transfer??    for us all to have babydust!! x x x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi jasmine 

hope everything goes well on wednesday sending you lots of      

emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Jasmine

Hope all goes well on wed! I had ET yesterday and asked the nurse about having a bath and she said it was fine as long as it wasn't too hot! I had a bath last night so hope thats ok??

I also had 2 baths on day of EC, I had 1 in the morning before but used no soap just a bit of a wash down with water and one in the evening nothing was ever mentioned to me about not having a bath.

xxx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey girls 
just a quick question. i rang up and booked my bloodtest today for pregnancy test and they told me its wed 1st, two weeks from my collection? is your date done from collection dat?

emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah mine is 2nd Dec, at first I thought it was 2wks from ET!!

How u feeling?? I feeling completely normal don't feel pregnant or anything, starting to feel quite negative reading other peoples stories, just making me think that the odds are against me! Also don't wana be set up for a let down!!

Are you's thinking bout testing early, don't think I will mind but it seems a lot of people do!

   to you all

xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Emmielou - I thought the test date was 16 days from EC, or 13 days from ET. 

Well, we're now all officially on 2ww...   

We had the transfer this morning. It turns out that there weren't any embryos good enough to risk waiting for blastocyst. 
Out of the 5, all we really had left was a 5 cell grade 2, and a 4 cell grade 3 (with pretty bad fragmentation) - so also nothing worth freezing. 

The embryologist didn't seem hugely over-enthusiastic, so we just have to wait and see if one of them takes    

Sorry, don't mean to sound negative. I think we're just feeling a bit numb - had hoped for a better result. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey tez 
ive no symptoms but heard that is toward end of two weeks they may appear. ive got niggly pains abit and struggling drink all my fluids lol feel sick in night but thats the medication for the OHSS im being treated for. it depends how it goes whether i test early or not. if things are going ok i prob will on the mon or tues but i get bit anxious when i go toilet in case see something i dont want to see!!   hopefully things will work out though so im  

chadwick - think its 2 week from EC thats what my assistant conception unit said this morn, i though it would have been from transfer thou!!

hope your all feeling good and       

emmielou


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

I've been told to test 4th/5th dec (about 14 days from transfer), but that is for a home pregnancy test, not a blood test. I guess as with all stages of this process each clinic has their own recommendations.

We've all had day 3 transfers now, if you had yours today Chadwick, lets   and   that they all snuggle in and implant nicely now!

Am feeling a bit strange today (mainly psychologically, i think), no symptoms as such, odd niggly pain still but I guess thats to be expected. Seems strange not having another clinic appointment to be aiming towards.

Emma, are you still taking your OHSS med then? They stopped mine yesterday, so just on the Cyclogest now.

What have you all got planned for your two week wait? 

    to all!

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey miche

yeah still on tablets i got 3 days left on them, they are making me feel sick in night thou but checked with leigh hospital today and they said its normal, my belly seemed to have gone down abit cos it was huge after transfer. im off sick until sat then back in work. its hard work trying to chill and being anxious about every little niggle!! lol also i know its prob too much info but is anyone abit constipated?! not sure if its the meds

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

hey emma,

yeah my tummy took till yesterday to go down, guess its a combination of the ohss and them poking and proding around for the egg collection!

think the constipation is related to the cyclogest, nice seeing as if we get positives we have to take it for 12 weeks! lol! they told me to take senna if needed

miche x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Emma thank you!! Had the "midnight" injection tonight eek !!! x x x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck today Jasmine


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi jasmine

hope everyhting goes ok for your collection, dont worry, i worked myself up for it but it was fine on the day. good luck and let us know how you get on.
sending you      

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jasmine,

Hope all went well today with your EC.

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

hows everyone feeling?? 

emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Emma

Not feeling too bad today, totally lazed around watching the vampire diaries for hours which has really helped take my mind off things  

Wot about everyone else??

Hope EC went ok Jasmine 

xxx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey tez

ive been lazing around since sat lol is good catching up on trashy tv although my hubby wont agree  

no signs yet althoug had back ache and dull ache like im due on for last few days...hope it aint that thou  

   that things go ok for all of us

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Morning girls,

Glad your all feeling ok, me too - no signs!

As you say this time is def good for catching up on the tv! Although today I'm off out to sit drinking tea in someone elses living room! LOL! Hope you all have a good day.

  
Miche x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi girlis!  Am really pleased, feel we are now half way there!!! They managed to get 12 good eggs, all the milk and protein must have helped then!!  And rang today to say 9 have fertislized YAY!! Am praying they get stronger and stronger!! 
E&H have been brilliant, so caring and answered all my silly questions yesterday, really made me feel at ease, I was so worried!! 
How is everyone else doing?? thinking of you all, what a journey eh!! x x x x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jasmine thats brill news!! 9 is a great number to have fertilised!!!   for you that they all grow well over the next couple of days!!

I'm not too bad its been a long week, one more to go   normally when I have time off it flies by haha!

Hope the rest of you are holding up!

xxx


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

congratulations on the eggs jasmine!! thats a great number!!

your right tez- time is so so slow, less then a week to go now hope it flies by with good news. still no symptoms thou   but im    things work out. 

emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a little abdo pain last night but no other symptoms!

Don't lose faith though just been reading someones thread in 2ww and a fair few have had BFP with no symptoms!

  

more daytime telly today   got a few movies to watch....better than bloody loose women haha!

xxx


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for your lovely wishes ladies, thank you!! Are you all mostly on your 2 ww?  I was wondering if its better to take that time off work or go in.  Only thing is my job is terribly stressful and I would rather be in a more "relaxed" state of mind once I have that little embie on board   that I get a strong little soldier and little one settles in and snuggles up nicley in my womb!! 
  for us all to have our little blessings soon x x x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I would take the time off if you can then! I read somewhere that stress has a very negative affect!

I have taken the time off as I get stressed at work, have found it a little boring but hey rather be home bored than stressed at work

xxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ps sorry forgot to say we are all on our 2ww now, I am half way through and test next Thursday xx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great news following your egg collection Jasmine. I would take the time off for 2ww if you can, best to be as relaxed as possible. You should be able to get your GP to sign you off, mine did without any question  

Glad your doing ok, Emma and Tez.

 that all our little embies are staying snuggled and growing nicely     

 to all.

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

just wondering how everyone is getting on. this week had been going so slow but on the otherhand only 4/5 days till test day. feeling bit negative today cos havent got any symptons as such just fuller boobs and prob shouldnt have read all the icsi diaries of bfps cos made me feel like they all had symptons around this time in their cycle!!

im back at work tomorrow just for the day then off til tuesday and only tuesday to work before my blood test wed morn!! eeeek!
im trying to stay as       as possible, and     things work out

hope your all well
emma


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Emma 

Try n keep your chin up, I've was reading earlier in another thread a few people who got BFP and had no symptoms! Apparantly you don't get any symptoms til about week 6  

I'm the same fuller painful boobs but think that may be a side effect from the progesterone??

I keep reading things like you trying to compare myself with other women but suppose we need to remember everyone is different.

This week is going slow for me to but after today got something planned almost everyday to keep me busy! It Thursday that will kill me, go for my blood test between 8-10am but don't get the results til 4pm

 and   to all

Tez

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Emma -  don't worry.  I didn't have any symptoms during my last 2ww and the result is playing with my DH upstairs!!    Please don't compare yourself to others, it will send you loopy.  I have had 6 2ww's and sometimes I had symptoms, other times I didn't - there is no way I could predict the outcome by them.

Sending you lots of                      

Sue


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Sue and Tez!!!

im feeling  more positive      from what you have said. think this 2ww drives you loopy lol 

emma


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

No symptoms here either. Spoke to a friend who has three children tho and she said the earliest she ever had symptoms was at four weeks. Think we do try to read into every little sign on the 2ww though cos we know what we want to be happening in our bodies.

Can't believe you got your test dates so much earlier in the week than me, mines not til Saturday!

Anyway, must keep on with the    !

Hope your all ok today

Miche x


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Emma,

Just wanted to say good luck for your test tomorrow     

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks miche
ill let you know how i get on. how are you feeling?

emma x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Girls!! 
Well had ET onMonday so now officialy also on my 2 ww argh!!!!! This should come with a warning!! I now am convinced that I have early signs of af coming on, I HOPE NOT!!! Does anyone know how one "should" be feeling at this stage?? Test date is next Wed - why is that so faaaaaaarrrrrr away!!  HOPING AND    for a BFP for us all.

The clinic also phoned today am bit sad - none of the embies made the grade to be frosties, so this really is the end of the line as nhs hve cut our funding   

xxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm feeling ok, thanks Emma. Have had AF pains on and off every day since EC, but no sign of bleeding, so hoping it is due to the cyclogest, no other signs though!

Jasmine, how many days after EC did you have your ET? I don't think there is any set way we should be feeling on the 2ww - having been reading on here though most symptoms that people put down to being pregnant or AF coming can be caused by the progesterone supplements!

Lots of     and     for us all.
Looking forward to hearing how you all get on

Miche x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey there.  Only had ET yesterday yes I know and I am already going bonkers lol! Had 1 blasto, of the 12 eggs collected only 9 fertilised and then sadly none of the other embies progressed to be suitable for freezing which means this has got to work!!  Please please snuggle in little one!!  Have taken some time off work as my job is ridiculously stressful but now have cabin fever I think lol! Just had some period type cramps but I have sine read that cylogest can also cause this??  Hoping you are al doing fab and    for your BFP's!!! x x x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Jasmine

I didn't have any to freeze either but hopefully your little embie will stay where it is!!!

I've been going crazy, we've had so much snow here up north so havn't really ventured anywhere!

I've had AF type pains too but haveread this can be a good sign also so try not to worry!!

   Good luck

Hows everyone else doing??

Tez
xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck everyone!
I have to wait until Sunday (argggh) - still no symptoms, but no AF either....


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi girls

just to let you know i got BFP today       were obviously  very pleased and very shocked as i had no symptoms at all!!! really wasnt expecting it.
hope you all have luck this week too!!

emma


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, thats fantastic news Emma   so pleased for you.

As for the rest of us our test day is getting closer,   we all get good news too.

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks chadwick and miche

im sure yours will be good news too!! sending you plenty of         for your tests!!

emma


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

woo hoo congrats!!!! welldone Emma x x x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

So sorry I havn't been on Emma, excellent news so pleased for you and DP!!!

Unfortunately we got a BFN so been moping around for a few days, I'm heartbroken!

Good luck to all testing 
   for you all

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

We tested this morning and got a BFP!  
So happy, really can't believe it worked first time.

Chadwick, good luck for your test tomorrow  

Tez, sorry again for your result.

Emma, how you feeling now? Has it sunk in?

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

im so sorry tez, hope you are ok!!!     im sure things will work out next time stay positive

congratulations miche thats fantastic!! its weird cos i have no symptoms i keep forgetting. started to get like stretchy type period pains and back ache but apparently thats normal. got 6 week scan on 17th.

good luck chadwick let us know how you get on!!

emma


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

BFN for us too, sadly....


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear your result, Chadwick  

Glad your doing ok, Emma. I haven't had any symptoms either yet, keep going to check the test result, to make sure it's still there! Lol! I still getting period type pains on and off everyday, think it's the cyclogest, but will check with the clinic tomorrow when I ring to inform them of the result and arrange scan date.

Miche x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Chadwick - so sorry to hear the news... is this your first tx? Thank you for all your support help and advice you have given me (when  I have asked stupid random questions). Please stay in touch x x x


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya, 

Good luck for your test date, Jasmine, it's weds isn't it?   you get a positive,    

Emma, hope your ok? You've not got to wait long til your scan  . I've spoke to the clinic this morning, booked my scan for the 29th Dec, makes it all seem a bit more real. Asked them about the period type pains I've been getting and they said its partly cyclogest, but prob mostly pregnancy hormones, stretching things already in preparation for labour! Nice to hear these things start early! 

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey

so sorry for your news chadwick, hope you are ok    

yeah miche mine is on 17th at 8.45, i keep getting back ache and like a stretchy burny type period pain? i didnt believe the hospital so bought some tests and did one on the day and one yesterday just to check lol. did you have 1 embie put back? i had two so will be curious to see first scan although i think you only see the sac etc with it being so early. i keep having to stop myself looking at baby and pregnancy info on internet cos its so early on!!

emma


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi ladies, yup test date is 8th and I have managed to not cave in and buy a test yet!!  But am so woried af is on the way as having lower back pain (which is common just before af arrival)  I am usually due about 2nd or 3rd of month so trying to stay positive but heck is it hard!! I am also not back at work as I caught that nasy chest infection last week and still am coughing and spluttering, so if i get my BFP it truly will be a MIRACLE as this little embie has had soooo much to endure its first few days of life already!! I see few of you girls with BFPs are having scans, how soon after BFP result do they want you to have a scan??    for us all  x x x x


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Emma, yep, just the one embie put back for me, so hoping all stays ok, as you say it's such early days, but is so hard not to look at pregnancy and baby things on net and in books, have had a little peek, I have to admit! lol! Am back to work on weds so guess that will help to keep me sane!

Clinic said they class me as four weeks pregnant the day that I done the test, and to ignore when midwives etc keep trying to talk to me about the date of my last period! Did your clinic say the same kind of thing?

Last two evenings, I have felt nauseous, so will wait to see if that returns tonight!

Jasmine, please don't test early, it can only confuse you! Are you doing a home test or a blood test at clinic? Try to stay positive, I've had loads of AF pain, and clinic have said it's normal as long as not bleeding.

Miche x


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey miche

yeah classed as 4 week last wed when i tested and scan classed as 6 week i think. im starving all morning and day and struggle abit with evening meal but other than that fine so far. i am really bloated thou

jasmine- i nearly gave in twice before my official test date but so glad i didnt now cos at least you know its a true result from hospital

emma


----------

